# Salzkammergut Trophy



## zozoon (19. Februar 2012)

Also eigentlich dachte ich, dass ich internetmäßig recht gut drauf bin, aber als ich mich nun über deren Homepage für den Marathon anmelden wollte, komme ich einfach nicht klar. 

Wenn ich dort auf die Anmeldeseite gehe, dann kann ich nur eine ID eingeben oder meinen Namen und Geburtsdatum, aber dann gehts nicht weiter. 

Also entweder ich bin total bescheuert oder es gibt da nen "Trick" oder so. Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich mich da anmelden kann. Vom Veranstalter antwortet keiner. Danke.


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (19. Februar 2012)

zozoon schrieb:


> Also eigentlich dachte ich, dass ich internetmäßig recht gut drauf bin, aber als ich mich nun über deren Homepage für den Marathon anmelden wollte, komme ich einfach nicht klar.
> 
> Wenn ich dort auf die Anmeldeseite gehe, dann kann ich nur eine ID eingeben oder meinen Namen und Geburtsdatum, aber dann gehts nicht weiter.
> 
> Also entweder ich bin total bescheuert oder es gibt da nen "Trick" oder so. Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich mich da anmelden kann. Vom Veranstalter antwortet keiner. Danke.



welcher browser?!
ich nutze normalerweise Firefox. Damit ging bei mir auch nix!
hab dann einfach mal mit Microsoft IE probiert und siehe da, es hat funktioniert! 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhu (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo!

Schick mir bitte deinen Namen und dein Geburtsdatum an [email protected].
Welches Betriebssystem und welche Browser-Version verwendest du?
Martin


----------



## Peter88 (4. März 2012)

gleiche problem bei mir. nutze Win7 und den Internet Explorer 9.0.5


----------



## rapier (5. März 2012)

Wenn du nach Namen und Geburtsdatum suchst, kommt dann darunter bei "Suchergebnis" irgendwas?
Solltest du noch nie mitgefahren sein, sollte dort der Hinweis "Teilnehmer nicht gefunden" kommen und eine Schaltfläche "Neuen Teilnehmer anlegen"

Ich habe es jetzt gerade mit Win7 und Vista probiert, sowohl mit IE als auch mit Firefox.


----------



## Peter88 (5. März 2012)

Von einen anderen PC mit Win7 und IE ging es heute. lag wohl nur an meinen PC 
thx
Gruß
Peter


----------



## ]:-> (5. März 2012)

Nachdem die Melderei ja jetzt anscheinend geht, mal eine Frage:

Welche Strecken fahrt ihr denn so? (Liebäugle mit A)

Es soll eine Zeltwiese im Ort geben, weiß jemand ob man da auch noch bei Anreise am Freitag Nachmittag chacen auf einen Platz hat?


----------



## mossoma (6. März 2012)

Platz für ein Zelt ist in Goisern immer.

Tom


----------



## zozoon (6. März 2012)

kann man da dann auch sein auto hinstellen und direkt neben dem auto zelten? oder muss das auto auf den parkplatz und das ist eine reine wiese nur für zelte?


----------



## Peter88 (6. März 2012)

> Welche Strecken fahrt ihr denn so? (Liebäugle mit A)





A, zum 2ten mal.


----------



## mossoma (8. März 2012)

zozoon schrieb:


> kann man da dann auch sein auto hinstellen und direkt neben dem auto zelten? oder muss das auto auf den parkplatz und das ist eine reine wiese nur für zelte?


 
Perfekter als in Goisern gehts nicht. Auto und Zelt gleich daneben. ist alles auf einem Sportplatz. Super nette Leute. Duschen Buffet.....
alles vorhanden. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (28. März 2012)

Okay, A ist gemeldet...seit langem hab ich mal wieder so richtigen Respekt vor einem Rennen  Endlich mal wieder das gute alte "hauptsache ankommen" feeling...
Wir sehen uns!

An die Wiederholungstäter: könnt ihr was zur Renneinteilung und v.a. zur Verpflegung sagen?
Hab ja schon vor das eher als große Tour zu sehen, aber da kann man denk ich am Anfang auch gewaltig ins Trödeln kommen 

Was hat es mit diesem Service auf sich, dass man irgendwie unterwegs Klamotten unterwegs abgeben kann?


----------



## Vogel (30. März 2012)

Die Verpflegung war bei meinen starts eher  schlecht.
Trinkflaschen gab es zwar bei fast jeder verpflegungsstation aber gels und riegel leider gar nicht. 

Und zur renneinteilung kann man so nicht viel sagen.. jeder ist da ander..


----------



## HB76 (1. April 2012)

wer auf der langen erstmal ankommen will brauch keine gels, der findet an der verpflegung alles was man brauch. ich hab wenige veranstaltungen erlebt wo das buffet so reichlich gedeckt war. und von der lage der verpflegung nach dem salzberg bin ich jetzt noch begeistert, hätte man ne halbe stunde anhalten und auf sich wirken lassen müssen!!!!!


----------



## mhu (4. April 2012)

]:->;9350407 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, A ist gemeldet...seit langem hab ich mal wieder so richtigen Respekt vor einem Rennen  Endlich mal wieder das gute alte "hauptsache ankommen" feeling...
> Wir sehen uns!
> 
> An die Wiederholungstäter: könnt ihr was zur Renneinteilung und v.a. zur Verpflegung sagen?
> ...



Wenn man um 5 Uhr mit einer Jacke losfährt, dann kann man diese beispielsweise Mittags bei einer Labestation abgeben.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (13. April 2012)

Vogel schrieb:


> Die Verpflegung war bei meinen starts eher  schlecht.


2 mal die -halbmarathon (100km) gefahren und 6 mal die 200´er, aber die verplegung war immer sehr, sehr gut unterwegs.
Niemals das idee mit 13 bis 14 stunde zu wenig gegessen oder getrunke habe.


----------



## Peter88 (14. April 2012)

je nachdem was man vor hat.. ich persönlich könnte das rennen nicht ohne gels/riegel fahren. und die gab es auch bei meinen start 2010 nicht. Aber wenn es einen vorher klar ist das es "nur"  gebäck und obst gibt kann man sich ja darauf einstellen und entsprechend Proviant mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weuna (18. April 2012)

Bei der Labe in Obertraun gab's letztes Jahr auch leckere Kartoffelpuffer, WEckerln,usw. Find ich auf den langen Distanzen nicht verkehrt, grad zur Mittagszeit was Festes zum Beissen zu bekommen. Aber nicht übertreiben, weil gleich dannach kommt der Salzberg, wäre schade um das gute Futter


----------



## ludo (2. Juli 2012)

Startplatz A-Strecke abzugeben.
bei Interesse bitte pm.

gruss
ludo


----------



## Glitscher (3. Juli 2012)

Kann Jemand was zur Beschaffenheit der F Strecke sagen? Eine Bekannte überlegt dort ihre Race-Premiere zu geben, ist aber was technische Abfahrten usw angeht noch nicht sehr sicher. Gehts da größtenteils auf Asphalt bergauf/ab?

Grüße


----------



## 12curry (9. Juli 2012)

hallo
suche mitfahrgelegenheit zur salzkammergut wohne nähe nürnberg. gibt es jemanden der von da oder umkreis hinfahren würde
pm bitte

mfg


----------



## ]:-> (10. Juli 2012)

an die Langstreck'ler:

Was soll man bei dem angekündigten Dauerregen machen ?
Fahren und Hoffen dass man nach 14 Stunden Regen noch lebt, Ummelden, daheim Bleiben und massen an Fahrtkosten sparen, trotzdem antreten um sich zu ruinieren und dann doch aufzugeben...

Kenne die Streckenbeschaffenheit nicht, wie ist das bei Dauerregen einzuschätzen (Schlamm, lange&schnelle kalte Abfahrten, etc.)?

Würde mich freuen, mal von ein paar mehr oder weniger erfahrenen zu hören.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (10. Juli 2012)

]:->;9678820 schrieb:
			
		

> an die Langstreck'ler:
> 
> Was soll man bei dem angekündigten Dauerregen machen ?
> Fahren und Hoffen dass man nach 14 Stunden Regen noch lebt, Ummelden, daheim Bleiben und massen an Fahrtkosten sparen, trotzdem antreten um sich zu ruinieren und dann doch aufzugeben...
> ...


In 2004 selbst viele stunden mit dauerregen gefahren und eine regenjacke gebraucht (http://www.mtb-sport.nl/2004-salzkammer.asp). Beim verplegung gab es dann warme thee und suppe.
Die strecke bleibt lang gut beim slechteres wetter, kein angst das er nur 200 km schlamm ist.
Nur im 2009 war es ganz slecht mit schnee.. (http://www.mtb-sport.nl/foto-album/2009-salzkammer/index.html)


----------



## powderJO (10. Juli 2012)

es wird nicht regnen. basta. bzw es regnet nur, wenn hier über schlechtes wetter geredet wird. also aufhören damit.


----------



## Schusi (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
meine Freundin kann aus beruflichen GrÃ¼nden nicht auf der D - 53,5 km - Strecke starten. Sie wÃ¼rde den Platz fÃ¼r 40 â¬ abgeben. 
Falls Interesse - bitte PN an mich.
GrÃ¼Ãle


----------



## ]:-> (10. Juli 2012)

@fred_mtb-sport: Danke für die Info - macht etwas Mut

@powderJO: tjaja, wenns halt so einfach wäre  btw. ich kenns genau umgekehrt ... also Hoffen


----------



## powderJO (10. Juli 2012)

[quote=']@powderJO: tjaja, wenns halt so einfach wäre  btw. ich kenns genau umgekehrt ... also Hoffen[/quote]

es ist so einfach. klsppt immer - naja fast immer. versagen tut es nur bei "b.schissenen kleinen kirmesrennen" wie es cavendish formulieren würde. ist aber die trophy nicht, von daher -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 
habe da mal eine Frage:

Sind die Assistenzpunkte schon am Freitag markiert. Ich reise ohne begleitung an und würde gerne am vorabend dort meine flaschen abstellen 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## boulder2002 (11. Juli 2012)

]:->;9678820 schrieb:
			
		

> an die Langstreck'ler:
> 
> Was soll man bei dem angekündigten Dauerregen machen ?
> Fahren und Hoffen dass man nach 14 Stunden Regen noch lebt, Ummelden, daheim Bleiben und massen an Fahrtkosten sparen, trotzdem antreten um sich zu ruinieren und dann doch aufzugeben...
> ...



Ich bin 2009 auf der Extremstrecke gestartet.
Wenn du um 5.00 Uhr mitten im Gewitter losfährst, das hat schon was.
Am Tag davor war es ca. 25 Grad warm, am Renntag wurde dann wegen Schneefalls abgebrochen. Ich habe in der ersten, schnellen Schotterabfahrt meine Finger kaum mehr gespürt, so dass das Bremsen reine Glücksache war.
Nimm also lieber zuviel als zuwenig Klamotten mit, auch welche, die du vielleicht nicht direkt dem Sommer zuordnen würdest. Den gibt's im Salzkammergut doch sowieso nicht. 

Ich wünsch euch allen viel Spass und ein sturzfreies Rennen


----------



## Weuna (11. Juli 2012)

Laut Wettervorhersage wird es wenigstens nicht so kalt. Würde meinen es reichen Ärmlinge, Beinlinge, lange Handschuhe und Regenjacke. Wenn du einen Betreuer an der Strecke hast, dann ev. für den ersten Abschnitt eine lange Jacke, die du dann austauschst. Daheimbleiben ist definitiv keine Option  Wird schon nicht so schlimm werden, wie 2009


----------



## ]:-> (11. Juli 2012)

Weuna schrieb:


> Laut Wettervorhersage wird es wenigstens nicht so kalt. Würde meinen es reichen Ärmlinge, Beinlinge, lange Handschuhe und Regenjacke. Wenn du einen Betreuer an der Strecke hast, dann ev. für den ersten Abschnitt eine lange Jacke, die du dann austauschst. Daheimbleiben ist definitiv keine Option  Wird schon nicht so schlimm werden, wie 2009



Betreuer wäre ein Traum, aber bei dem :x will sich keiner sein Wochenende versauen  Aber wenn ich das richtig  verstehe ist doch genau für das Jacken-Problem diese Kleider-Abgabe an der Verpflegung gedacht, oder?


----------



## Peter88 (11. Juli 2012)

Jup ist dafÃ¼r gedacht

Ich mach es so das ich in meinen abgerockten beinlingen und einer alten winterjacke starte die ich dann bei der verpflegung ausziehen kann. Sollten diese sachen verloren gehen ist es auch nicht so tragischâ¦


----------



## 12curry (11. Juli 2012)

hallo
suche mitfahrgelegenheit zur salzkammergut wohne nähe nürnberg. gibt es jemanden der von da oder umkreis hinfahren würde
pm bitte

mfg


----------



## ]:-> (12. Juli 2012)

Grad über FB reingeflattert - Grand Raid kopie oder wie 
Wer um alles in der Welt geht auf die 200er mit nem kaputten Bike?

http://www.salzkammergut-trophy.at/reglement-pid181#el10371


----------



## DrCyber (13. Juli 2012)

Glitscher schrieb:


> Kann Jemand was zur Beschaffenheit der F Strecke sagen? Eine Bekannte überlegt dort ihre Race-Premiere zu geben, ist aber was technische Abfahrten usw angeht noch nicht sehr sicher. Gehts da größtenteils auf Asphalt bergauf/ab?
> 
> Grüße



Ich bin zwar die F noch nie gefahren aber die E und die sind zum teil itentisch, richtig schwierig ist das gelände nicht, aber es gibt schon passagen wo mann wenn man noch unsicher ist absteigt, und ein paar meter schiebt. das Meiste ist Forststraße.
Letztes jahr auf der E hab ich einen mit einem "alte-Herren-Rad" gesehen, hinten noch mit einkaufskorb drauf, also soo schwierig ists nicht.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (14. Juli 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Jup ist dafür gedacht
> 
> Ich mach es so das ich in meinen abgerockten beinlingen und einer alten winterjacke starte die ich dann bei der verpflegung ausziehen kann. Sollten diese sachen verloren gehen ist es auch nicht so tragisch



Glückwunsch Peter  zum 1. Platz in der AK. Hast Du dem M.Z. auf den letzten Kilometern noch 2:28 min aufgedrückt. Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (14. Juli 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Peter  zum 1. Platz in der AK. Hast Du dem M.Z. auf den letzten Kilometern noch 2:28 min aufgedrückt. Wahnsinn!!!



Auch von mir Glückwunsch. 1 Platz AK und 7. Platz Gesamt!
Super Ergebnis fürs Team!


----------



## Peter88 (15. Juli 2012)

Danke Danke  Wenn es Interessiert der findet die Tage meinen Rennbericht auf mtbvd-racing.de Bin heute schon wieder heimgereist da das Wetter in Bad Goisern mies ist.Bin jetzt total platt von 850km Autobahn..


----------



## powderJO (16. Juli 2012)

glückwunsch zur top-zeit und top-platzierung. bei mir lief es leider nicht ganz so rund. erst frust und motivations-killer, als meinen mitfahrer morgens das bike gefehlt hat vor dem start - geklaut zusammen mit noch ein paar anderen (die polizei hat den dieb aber tatsächlich erwischt und die bikes sicher stellen können, glück im unglück). als ich endlich tritt gefasst hatte, und um platz 70 in einer gut funktioniereden gruppe lag, habe ich mir einen platten eingefangen (habe ewig gebraucht, bis ich den reifen von der felge hatte - merde) und war in der folge davon das ganze rest rennen alleine unterwegs. habe einfach keine gruppe mehr gefunden. habe ein paar mal hart kämpfen müssen, um überhaupt weiterzufahren, weil eh keine gute zeit mehr drin lag, bin aber mittlerweile happy, es doch durchgezogen zu haben.


----------



## Glitscher (16. Juli 2012)

Glückwunsch allen Finishern auch von mir. Seh ich das richtig das der Sieger der A-Strecke auf einem "69er" unterwegs war?


----------



## cozze (16. Juli 2012)

"69er" - freudscher versprecher?  - du meinst 29er? oder irre ich mich


----------



## Glitscher (16. Juli 2012)

Scherzkeks 

Ich mein schon 69er, sprich hinten 26, vorn 29". In diesem Vid [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haT39JHvvu0"]Trophy 2012 - ein RÃ¼ckblick      - YouTube[/nomedia]  ( 1:35)sieht es verdammt danach aus?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cozze (16. Juli 2012)

echt? - sowas kann man fahren - dann entschuldige ich mich (aber zugegeben, die versuchung war groß ...)


----------



## darkbiker90 (16. Juli 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Danke Danke  Wenn es Interessiert der findet die Tage meinen Rennbericht auf mtbvd-racing.de Bin heute schon wieder heimgereist da das Wetter in Bad Goisern mies ist.Bin jetzt total platt von 850km Autobahn..



Aber auch nur von den 850km Autobahn, der Rest war doch für dich ein Klacks  Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir, damit hast du dein Ziel Top5 ja sogar noch weit übertroffen!!

Ich bin leider nach 87km auf der B-Strecke ausgestiegen, Knieschmerzen und einsetzender Regen pünktlich am höchsten Punkt der Strecke. Unten am Gosausee war ich dann ohne Regenjacke so ausgekühlt, dass ich durch Weiterfahren keinen Infekt riskieren wollte, Prüfungen an der Uni stehen ab nächster Woche an.

Einen riesen Respekt an alle, die die A-Strecke (vor allem bei diesen Bedingungen ) durchgezogen haben!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juli 2012)

würde auch sagen, dass der herr foijtik mit nem kleinen hr unterwegs war.
vielleicht hatte er auch mittendrin einen defekt, und es war nur ein kleines hr verfügbar.


wie schön, jetzt kann ich mir am nächsten rennwochenende mal einen live-bericht von einem sieger der salzkammergut trophy anhören. 
die fahrt zum dünsberg marathon am 05.08. wird lang.

peter, bitte gleich notieren.


----------



## Peter88 (16. Juli 2012)

Hey Hey an diesen Wochenende ist auch Seiffen!! 

@69 Ich würd auch fast sagen das es ein ersatzlaufrad sein könnte. bei 1:20min sehen beide räder noch gleich groß aus..


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juli 2012)

ich passe. das ist zu weit! 

1 weg = 5 - 5,5 std.

dünsberg = 3 - 3,5 std.

auch bekloppt, aber man bekommt wenigstens noch etwas von der schönen aussicht oben auf dem berg mit.


----------



## Weuna (20. Juli 2012)

Schön war's wieder mal im Salzkammergut. Gratuliere allen Finishern, v.a. auf den langen Strecken. Bei diesem Sauwetter wars gar nicht so einfach. Kurzer Rennbericht vom Bikeschuppen-Team auf der Homepage mit einigen Fotos - siehe Signatur - unter News. Bis nächstes Jahr dann!


----------



## powderJO (26. Juli 2012)

habe es endlich geschafft, endlich mal einen bericht zum rennen zu schreiben. wenn es interessiert:

http://u3hohemark-mtbteam.blogspot.de/2012/07/von-raddieben-motivationslochern-und.html


----------



## KaiservonChina (26. Juli 2012)

Cooler lesenswerter Bericht!  und Respekt vor der Leistung!


----------



## meinsenfdazu (29. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> habe es endlich geschafft, endlich mal einen bericht zum rennen zu schreiben. wenn es interessiert:
> 
> http://u3hohemark-mtbteam.blogspot.de/2012/07/von-raddieben-motivationslochern-und.html


 
habs gelesen :
Finisher der A-Strecke bedürfen keiner Schönfärberei
Platz 34 ? --  ach so AK !
vorderes Feld ?
112 von 282

der Fairniss halber : habe mich ein paar Mintuen nach dir eingereiht


----------



## powderJO (29. Juli 2012)

meinsenfdazu schrieb:


> habs gelesen :
> Finisher der A-Strecke bedürfen keiner Schönfärberei
> Platz 34 ? --  ach so AK !
> vorderes Feld ?
> ...



respekt, angemeldet um das loszuwerden? 

das platz 34 sich auf die ak bezog, steht übrigens im kurzbericht zur trophy zwei berichte weiter unten. lesen hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haschCube (28. Januar 2014)

hi
bin für die a stecke gemeldet.
was soll ich da fürn luftdruck fahren?
fahre zuhause über wurzeln und wald: 1,75vorn 2,0hinten
wiege 75kg gesamtgewicht beim 29er hardtail und 2.1er rocket rons.
danke, harry


----------



## zett78 (28. Januar 2014)

Mit Schlauch?
Welcher Schlauch?
Latex?
Milch?

Geile Frage


----------



## haschCube (28. Januar 2014)

gehe tubeless an den start. dann werden wir sehen.
ich weiß nicht wieviel prozent asphalt sind.
hab mir gedacht so 2.0 vorne und 2.5 hinten.
lg harry


----------



## zett78 (28. Januar 2014)

halte ich jetzt mal so aus der Ferne für zu viel, nicht nur für die Salzkammer.
Fahre auf allen Belägen 2,25 RoRo mit vorne+hinten ca. 1,5bar.
Schon mal im Gelände mit weniger Druck experimentiert??


----------



## haschCube (28. Januar 2014)

vorne 1.75 geht gut.
hinten 2.0 hatte ich schon durchschläge.
1.5 geht bei mir glaub ich nicht. was wiegst du?


----------



## zett78 (28. Januar 2014)

78 ohne alles


----------



## Suprarenin (6. Februar 2014)

haschCube schrieb:


> hi
> bin für die a stecke gemeldet.
> was soll ich da fürn luftdruck fahren?
> fahre zuhause über wurzeln und wald: 1,75vorn 2,0hinten
> ...



Hallo,

bin die A-Strecke letztes Jahr mit nem 26er Hardtail mit Racing Ralph 2,25 vorne / 2,1 hinten gefahren. Beide Tubeless.
Hatte vorne um die 2.0bar und hinten 2.2bar bei 79kg Körpergewicht. Hatte jedoch mit leichteren Abfahrten gerechnet, wodurch ich mit diesem Druck schon so meine Schwierigkeiten hatte (meine Fahrtechnik wäre sonst natürlich über alle Zweifel erhaben gewesen  ).

Allerdings kann ich dir nur einen Tipp mit auf den Weg geben (vor allem für Erststarter): 

Pannensicherheit >>> Gewicht

So ein Projekt darf nicht an 3 defekten Schläuchen scheitern! 

Gruß


----------



## haschCube (6. Februar 2014)

hi
danke, bin erststarter.
hab mein rad noch nicht. erst ende april. 29er hardtail
ist vorne ein 2.1er rocket ron drauf und hinten ein 2.1er thunder burt.
soll ich die drauf lassen und auf jeden fall tubeless oder???
lg harry


----------



## mod31 (6. Februar 2014)

Bin dort bisher 2mal die 211er gefahren. racing ralph und raceking, mit schlauch. keine panne gehabt...um die 2,0bar bei fetten 80kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## besos (8. Februar 2014)

Kann jemand was zu dem Anmeldeschluss sagen? Also wie schnell die Startplätze für die Strecke A weg sind? Bin am überlegen ob ich es wagen soll...


----------



## Suprarenin (8. Februar 2014)

haschCube schrieb:


> soll ich die drauf lassen und auf jeden fall tubeless oder???
> lg harry



Tubeless und Schlauch geht beides sehr gut. 
Subjektive Meinung: Man hat zwar mit Tubeless weniger Defekte, aber wenn man dann mal einen hat, verliert man gleich umso mehr Zeit (zumindest würde ich es unterzuckert im Rennen ned auf die Reihe bekommen in einen Tubeless-Mantel nen Schlauch zu ziehen).
Bei den Schläuchen würde ich dir allerdings von den ganzen Ultralight Modellen abraten



besos schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu dem Anmeldeschluss sagen? Also wie schnell die Startplätze für die Strecke A weg sind? Bin am überlegen ob ich es wagen soll...



Der Andrang war im letzten Jahr nicht sehr hoch. Man konnte sich soviel ich weiß noch im Juni/Juli dafür anmelden. Allerdings wäre mir das Risiko zu groß. Die A-Strecke fährt man nicht einfach mal so. Und wenn ich mich gezielt auf so ein Projekt vorbereite, will ich mir persönlich zumindest mit dem Startplatz sicher sein.


----------



## besos (9. Februar 2014)

Vorbereitung wird überschätzt und Training ist ein Zeichen für Schwäche  Ok, danke, dann hab ich noch etwas Zeit dieses Hirngespinst los zu werden.


----------



## haschCube (10. Februar 2014)

bin gemeldet fuer a.
überlasse auch nix dem zufall.
will 6kg an mir abspecken und 4 kg am rad.
außerdem mindestens 7000km bis zum start.
mehrere 250km ausfahrtem mit dem rennrad und als generalprobe die 12 stunden von weilheim.
lg harry


----------



## mod31 (10. Februar 2014)

Fahre auch die A.
Bin gestern schonmal die SKGT für Arme gefahren: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/442936140

(211km flach...)


----------



## haschCube (10. Februar 2014)

fleißig fleißig.
am samstag gibts 15 grad. da werde ich auch mal ne längere einheit fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (10. Februar 2014)

Achso, in Weilheim bin ich auch wieder dabei!
Scheint ja die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein vor der SKGT nochmal 12h ambitioniert auf dem Rad zu sitzen...


----------



## Suprarenin (12. Februar 2014)

haschCube schrieb:


> bin gemeldet fuer a.
> überlasse auch nix dem zufall.
> will 6kg an mir abspecken und 4 kg am rad.
> außerdem mindestens 7000km bis zum start.
> ...



Irgendwie befürchte ich aber, dass die 4 Kilo am Rad dir mehr Schweiß auf die Stirn treiben werden als die 6kg Körpergewicht abzuspecken. Spätestens beim nächsten Kontoauszug 

Ich bin damals als kleine Generalprobe den Ultrabike in Kirchzarten gefahren. Aber den gibt es ja leider nicht mehr. Die Bike Four Peaks liegen eigtl auch ziemlich gut um es als Trainingslager in den Alpen zu nutzen (aber auch wieder teuer). Ich selbst bin in meiner Vorbereitung glaub nie über 7 Stunden am Stück Rad gefahren. Mit Weilheim hab ich damals auch geliebäugelt, aber war mir am Ende doch zu weit weg.


----------



## haschCube (12. Februar 2014)

3500€
nichts tut mir weniger weh als geld für eine neues rad.
freu mich schon den ganzen winter darauf.
4kg hab ich auch schon weg.
bis das rad kommt dürfte ich auf 66kg sein.
lg harry


----------



## Suprarenin (12. Februar 2014)

Und ich hab mich mit 80kg (ohne Rad!)über die Berge gequält. Grenzt ja fast an Wettbewerbsverzerrung


----------



## mod31 (12. Februar 2014)

habe auch 81kg und die a in 12:36 gefinisht...ist also keine ausrede


----------



## haschCube (12. Februar 2014)

respekt!
top 5 oder top 10?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2014)

mit der zeit kommt man nicht in die top 10.


wobei ich allen finishern tiefsten respekt zolle.
irgendwann ...


----------



## mod31 (12. Februar 2014)

2012 99., letztes Jahr 85.


----------



## Peter88 (13. Februar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> mit der zeit kommt man nicht in die top 10.
> 
> 
> wobei ich allen finishern tiefsten respekt zolle.
> irgendwann ...


Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit würdest du sicher finden.. 
Die Schmitz und zu 80% ich  sind am Start


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Februar 2014)

erzähl mir sowas nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haschCube (13. Februar 2014)

meine angst ist, überhaupt in der zeit zu bleiben.
gibt es da eine übersicht, wo man zu welcher zeit am spätestens sein muss?


----------



## deathmetal (13. Februar 2014)

Auf der Homepage gibts ja die Zeitlimits. Für die A-Strecke hier: 

Strecke A:
08.30 Goiserer Brücke (Punkt AP4 bei Kilometer 36)
13.45 Berghof Predigstuhl (Punkt AP1 bei Kilometer 100)
15.45 Goiserer Brücke (Punkt AP4 bei Kilometer 128)
19.15 Gosau Hintertal (Punkt AP9 bei Kilometer 178)
20.15 Gosau Vordertal - Sportzentrum (Punkt AP10 bei Kilometer 191) *


----------



## haschCube (13. Februar 2014)

hi
danke
wenn man nicht zu blöd ist sie zu finden, dann schon
lg harry


----------



## deathmetal (13. Februar 2014)

Macht ja nix, dafür gibts ja das Forum


----------



## BikeRaver (15. Februar 2014)

Wie schwer ist denn die Salzkammergut Trophy vor allem vom Gelände her?
Ich will mit Freunden dieses Jahr das erste mal die Salzkammergut Trophy mitfahren.
Kann jemand einen Vergleich zum Erzgebirgs Bike Marathon ziehen fahre da immer die 70km.
Binn mir halt nicht Sicher welche Strecke ob E-D oder C Strecke, wie gut oder schlecht ist die Strecke bei Regen fahrbar?

Wäre gut wenn ihr einem Salzkammergut Anfänger paar Tipps geben könnt .


----------



## haschCube (16. Februar 2014)

*du bist seit 9 jahren im forum?
also strecke A*


----------



## BikeRaver (16. Februar 2014)

Mal nicht übertreiben , das wäre mir zu viel.
Aber die 53km sind mir bissl zu wenig ich überlege ob ich die 73km nehme.
Wie ist denn die Streckenbeschaffenheit, Schotter, Waldwege, Straßen, Gelände ?
Kann das schlecht einschätzen, schweres Gelände liegt mir nicht so.


----------



## deathmetal (16. Februar 2014)

Die Strecke ist überhaupt kein Problem. Bin letztes Jahr die C gefahren und hatte keine Probleme (auch zum ersten Mal). 
Kenne den Erzgebirgsmarathon nicht, kann daher nur Vergleiche zu meinen anderen Rennen ziehen (Pfronten, Tegernsee, Oberammergau, Obersdorf usw.) 
An Trails gabs da vielleicht 2-3 Stück, aber absolut nicht schwer. Schotterwege und Teer ist der Hauptuntergrund würde ich mal sagen. Wenn du also ab und an in den Alpen Touren fährst, dann "kennst" du die Strecke von der Beschaffenheit.


----------



## BikeRaver (16. Februar 2014)

Das klingt ja schon mal gut .
Erzgebirgsbike-Marathon sind auch Schotterwege, Teer und paar Wurzelpassagen bergab die ich nicht so mag .
Aber denke mal bei der Salzkammergut werden bissl schroffere Schotter passagen sein, wie halt in den Alpen üblich .
Wie ist es mit dem Material kommt man mit einem 29er Hardtail mit 2.25 Schwalbe Evo (RoRo/RaRa) hin?
Es ist für mich halt noch bissl eine fahrt ins ungewisse weil ich die Strecke nicht kenne, deswegen frage ich so nach hoffe das ist okey .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weuna (16. Februar 2014)

BikeRaver schrieb:


> Das klingt ja schon mal gut .
> Erzgebirgsbike-Marathon sind auch Schotterwege, Teer und paar Wurzelpassagen bergab die ich nicht so mag .
> Aber denke mal bei der Salzkammergut werden bissl schroffere Schotter passagen sein, wie halt in den Alpen üblich .
> Wie ist es mit dem Material kommt man mit einem 29er Hardtail mit 2.25 Schwalbe Evo (RoRo/RaRa) hin?
> Es ist für mich halt noch bissl eine fahrt ins ungewisse weil ich die Strecke nicht kenne, deswegen frage ich so nach hoffe das ist okey .


Servas, die RoRo oder RaRa reichen vollkommen - sowohl für die 53er, und noch mehr für die C-Strecke. Die C- Strecke verläuft auf Schotter und Asphalt, bergab gibt's da wirklich nix schwieriges. Die 53-er Strecke hat zwei ein bsserl schwerere Abfahrten, aber auch kein Hexenwerk.

Viel Spaß


----------



## deathmetal (16. Februar 2014)

Fahre ein 27,5er HT mit RaRa, das reicht vollkommen aus. 

Arg schroff is da nix. Was an Trails da ist, ist eigentlich nur Wald mit Wurzeln (aber echt ned viel). So schwerere Steinpassagen gibts eigentlich nicht. 
Hier hast ein paar Eindrücke vom letzten Jahr: 



Mehr "Trails" als ich im Video habe, gabs glaub ned


----------



## BikeRaver (16. Februar 2014)

Welche Distanz ist das im Video?
Mit der Wasserdurchfahrt finde ich lustig  bissl knifflig sah das kurze Wurzelstück im Wald aus gegen ende.
Naja das motiviert mich doch die 73km zu fahren nun muss ich nur endlich wieder meine Form aufbauen .
Das wird ein volles Programm ende Juni Mad East, mitte Juli Salzkammergut und anfang August EBM in Seiffen .
Hoffentlich spielt meine Freundin mit .


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Februar 2014)

ist die c - strecke. also das was du auch fahren willst.


----------



## Maracuja10 (16. Februar 2014)

BikeRaver schrieb:


> Welche Distanz ist das im Video?
> Mit der Wasserdurchfahrt finde ich lustig  bissl knifflig sah das kurze Wurzelstück im Wald aus gegen ende.
> Naja das motiviert mich doch die 73km zu fahren nun muss ich nur endlich wieder meine Form aufbauen .
> Das wird ein volles Programm ende Juni Mad East, mitte Juli Salzkammergut und anfang August EBM in Seiffen .
> Hoffentlich spielt meine Freundin mit .



Also ich bin letztes Jahr die A-Strecke gefahren und hatte auch die Befürchtung, dass die Strecke vllt. zu anspruchsvoll ist, aber es war eigentlich alles gut fahrbar bis auf ca 3-4 Trage- bzw. Schiebestücke, an denen ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen bin.
Die EBM Strecke ist dagegen deutlich ruppiger und hat viel mehr Trailanteil.


----------



## BikeRaver (16. Februar 2014)

[/QUOTE]Die EBM Strecke ist dagegen deutlich ruppiger und hat viel mehr Trailanteil.


Das motiviert mich ^^.
Was könnt ihr denn an Übernachtung in Bad Goisern und Umgebung empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (16. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab für dieses Jahr wieder die Pension Sydler gebucht. Liegt mitten im Ort und mir hats dort sehr gut gefallen.

www.sydler.at


----------



## deathmetal (17. Februar 2014)

Bin n kleines Stück weg im "Gasthof zur Wacht". Fands da letztes Jahr auch sehr gut und es ist nicht weit weg (ca. 15min Fahrt schätze ich)


----------



## BikeRaver (19. Februar 2014)

Ich habe extrem gesucht in Bad Goisern ist alles ausgebucht .
Wir haben jetzt eine schöne Pension in Bad Ischl gefunden aber war schon schwer was zu finden.
Wie gut ist denn die Verpflegung beim Marathon ?
Nehmt ihr Regenjacke mit zum Rennen, in den Bergen ändert sich das Wetter ja relativ schnell .


----------



## Maracuja10 (19. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr keine dabei, hatte im Vorfeld aber extra nochmal die Vorhersagen angeschaut.
Werd ich dies Jahr wieder so machen ;-)
Im Notfall kann ich aber auf eine Jacke zurückgreifen (dank Begleitung). Man kommt bei der 211er ja 2x direkt durch Bad Goisern.


----------



## Weuna (19. Februar 2014)

BikeRaver schrieb:


> Ich habe extrem gesucht in Bad Goisern ist alles ausgebucht .
> Wir haben jetzt eine schöne Pension in Bad Ischl gefunden aber war schon schwer was zu finden.
> Wie gut ist denn die Verpflegung beim Marathon ?
> Nehmt ihr Regenjacke mit zum Rennen, in den Bergen ändert sich das Wetter ja relativ schnell .



Hi, Verpflegung ist sehr gut- viele Laben, gut bestückt. Regenjacke ist sehr zu empfehlen, oben kann es frisch werden. Wenn du eine lange Strecke fahrst, wäre aber eine Begleitperson ohnehin nicht schlecht. Ich fahr heuer die A-Strecke und werd meine Frau mit Ersatzteilen, Ersatzgewand, Riegel und Gels zu den Laben in Bad Goisern, dann Obertraun und Gosau-See schicken  dann spar ich mir einiges an Gepäck.


----------



## VeloWoman (20. Februar 2014)

BikeRaver schrieb:


> Das motiviert mich ^^.
> Was könnt ihr denn an Übernachtung in Bad Goisern und Umgebung empfehlen?



*hust*

Dies Jahr wohl nix mehr  oder Zelt.
Viel Spass beim Suchen.

Da zur allgemeinen Überfüllung noch die Masters EM ist...auf jeden Fall viel Glück bei der Ü-Suche.

Weißenbach ist ein guter Punkt für Helfer.


----------



## BikeRaver (20. Februar 2014)

Der Film von Henri Lesewitz über Salzkammergut Trophy ist richtig genial .
Wie kalt kann es denn oben in den Bergen werden?
Wetter werde ich vorher auch schauen, aber Freundin mitnehmen ist so eine Sache da könnt ich mich nicht Konzentrieren .


----------



## Weuna (20. Februar 2014)

BikeRaver schrieb:


> Der Film von Henri Lesewitz über Salzkammergut Trophy ist richtig genial .
> Wie kalt kann es denn oben in den Bergen werden?
> Wetter werde ich vorher auch schauen, aber Freundin mitnehmen ist so eine Sache da könnt ich mich nicht Konzentrieren .



Naja, ich sag mal so: 2009 hatten wir Schnee, letztes Jahr bei der Alpentour-Trophy (Anfang Juni) auch. Wetter kann also auch im Sommer schon mal ungemütlich sein. Nimm alles mit, auch die warme Panier, und entscheide dann anhand des Wetterberichtes vor Ort. Bezüglich Freundin (Frau) - ich freue mich dann immer schon auf die Treffen, ausserdem ist es wie gesagt praktisch, weil ich dann weniger Gepäck mitbrauche...


----------



## Saiver74 (8. April 2014)

Hey,

habe am Wochenende eine Müntze geworfen, konnte mich einfach nicht entscheiden. 
Spass auf der B Strecke oder das große Leiden auf der A. 
Ist zwar noch eine Weile hin, aber evtl. kann ich mich mit jemanden zusammentun der einen Betreuer mit an der Strecke hat?


----------



## Nepumuk72 (8. April 2014)

Saiver74 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> habe am Wochenende eine Müntze geworfen, konnte mich einfach nicht entscheiden.
> Spass auf der B Strecke oder das große Leiden auf der A.
> Ist zwar noch eine Weile hin, aber evtl. kann ich mich mit jemanden zusammentun der einen Betreuer mit an der Strecke hat?



Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt und mich dann für "B" entschieden. Die "A" würde ich bei guten Bedingungen wahrscheinlich hin bekomme, aber weh das Wetter spielt nicht mit oder es ist was mit dem Rad oder man ist nicht so gut drauf. Nee, da fahr ich lieber die "B", das wird schon anstrengend genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiver74 (8. April 2014)

Nepumuk72 schrieb:


> Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt und mich dann für "B" entschieden. Die "A" würde ich bei guten Bedingungen wahrscheinlich hin bekomme, aber weh das Wetter spielt nicht mit oder es ist was mit dem Rad oder man ist nicht so gut drauf. Nee, da fahr ich lieber die "B", das wird schon anstrengend genug.


na nun ist es zu spät, A Strecke ist gemeldet und wird optimistisch angegangen, zumindest bis zum Startschuss


----------



## Nepumuk72 (8. April 2014)

Saiver74 schrieb:


> na nun ist es zu spät, A Strecke ist gemeldet und wird optimistisch angegangen, zumindest bis zum Startschuss


Na dann, hau rein. Hast ja noch ein paar Monate Zeit zum Trainieren.


----------



## scotty33 (10. April 2014)

Saiver74 schrieb:


> na nun ist es zu spät, A Strecke ist gemeldet und wird optimistisch angegangen, zumindest bis zum Startschuss



du bist ja nich allein


----------



## Saiver74 (15. April 2014)

sehe nur gerade, bin dieses Jahr erst 137 km auf dem MTB unterwegs gewesen  Da werde ich in den nächsten Wochen wohl öfters mal das MTB gegen das Rennrad tauschen.


----------



## haschCube (16. April 2014)

guten morgen
bei mir ist der thunder burt hinten drauf.
reicht der, der hat ja kaum profil, oder lieber rocket ron oder nobby nic?
lg harry


----------



## Nepumuk72 (16. April 2014)

Kommt wahrscheinlich aufs Wetter an. Letztes Jahr hatte ich hinten einen gebrauchten Racing Ralph drauf. Das war auf der C-Strecke kein Problem, aber letztes Jahr war das Wetter auch super. Dieses Jahr werde ich eher den Rocket Ron nehmen.


----------



## Peter88 (16. April 2014)

Am Hinterad würde ich ihn bedenkenlos auch bei regen fahren. Der Untergrund ist fast immer fest


----------



## Suprarenin (16. April 2014)

Saiver74 schrieb:


> sehe nur gerade, bin dieses Jahr erst 137 km auf dem MTB unterwegs gewesen  Da werde ich in den nächsten Wochen wohl öfters mal das MTB gegen das Rennrad tauschen.



Nur 137km auf dem Rad? Und dann die A-Strecke? Das nenne ich sehr mutig. Umso geiler, wenn es dann wirklich klappen sollte! Sind ja jetzt auch nur noch etwa 2 Monate bis zum Rennen.


----------



## Peter88 (16. April 2014)

Ich habe heute davon gelesen dass die SKGT ab 2015 eine neue noch härtere A-Strecke bekommt! Ein verspäteter Aprilscherz oder Wahnsinn? Was meint ihr? Kann das jemand bestätigen ?



Suprarenin schrieb:


> Nur 137km auf dem Rad? Und dann die A-Strecke? Das nenne ich sehr mutig. Umso geiler, wenn es dann wirklich klappen sollte! Sind ja jetzt auch nur noch etwa 2 Monate bis zum Rennen.


Ziemlich genau noch 3 Monate 
Wenn er aber schon ein paar tausend RR km auf dem Buckel hat und auf dem MTB nicht unerfahren ist, sollte das doch noch gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (16. April 2014)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute davon gelesen dass die SKGT ab 2015 eine neue noch härtere A-Strecke bekommt! Ein verspäteter Aprilscherz oder Wahnsinn? Was meint ihr? Kann das jemand bestätigen ?



Hey peter, inwiefern denn härter?

Mehr km, hm oder technischer.....oder alles zusammen!?


----------



## Peter88 (16. April 2014)

Keine Ahnung..
habe die Info nur aus den paar Zeilen des Altmeisters:http://danosdepesche.bergamont.de/ (Siehe 15.04.2014)


----------



## mod31 (16. April 2014)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung..
> habe die Info nur aus den paar Zeilen des Altmeisters:http://danosdepesche.bergamont.de/ (Siehe 15.04.2014)


klingt interessant und gut


----------



## haschCube (16. April 2014)

möchte dich nicht beunruhigen, aber 4700km stehen aufm tacho


----------



## Peter88 (16. April 2014)

Du Teufelskerl


----------



## haschCube (16. April 2014)

ne. ganz im gegenteil, eher ein feigling. will mir nichts vorwerfen müssen.
10 kilo sollten weg einschliesslich neuem rad und
mindestend 1000 km pro monat.
daran halt ich mich.
bin gestern und heut bei der kälte auch jeweils 3 stunden gefahren
ekelhaft
lg harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiver74 (17. April 2014)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute davon gelesen dass die SKGT ab 2015 eine neue noch härtere A-Strecke bekommt! Ein verspäteter Aprilscherz oder Wahnsinn? Was meint ihr? Kann das jemand bestätigen ?
> 
> 
> Ziemlich genau noch 3 Monate
> Wenn er aber schon ein paar tausend RR km auf dem Buckel hat und auf dem MTB nicht unerfahren ist, sollte das doch noch gehen



Ja, hab schon paar tausend weg, jetzt wird halt noch an der Technik gefeilt. Fahre sonst größtenteils nur im Winter mit dem MTB, dieses Jahr gabs halt keinen richtigen Winter und ich bin fast nur auf dem RR unterwegs gewesen. Hatte das letztes Jahr aber auch so ähnlich gehandhabt und bin bei den Bike4 Peaks gut durchgekommen. Mit geht's im Juli auch nur ums ankommen, egal in welcher Zeit


----------



## Suprarenin (17. April 2014)

Saiver74 schrieb:


> Ja, hab schon paar tausend weg, jetzt wird halt noch an der Technik gefeilt. [..]



Hab das falsch verstanden. Dachte du hättest erst 137km insgesamt auf dem Rad und willst deswegen jetzt vermehrt Rennrad fahren. Entweder wärst du dann total irrre/mutig oder das größte Radsport-Talent Deutschlands. Aber so ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung *g*



Peter88 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute davon gelesen dass die SKGT ab 2015 eine neue noch härtere A-Strecke bekommt! Ein verspäteter Aprilscherz oder Wahnsinn? Was meint ihr? Kann das jemand bestätigen ? [...]



Ich weiß nur nicht ob eine härtere Strecke ohne Weiteres durchführbar ist. Zumindest nicht bei den jetzigen Karenzzeiten. Im Moment hat man etwa 16 Std Zeit für die A-Strecke. Und die sind schon grenzwertig was das Tageslicht angeht. Eine Härtere Strecke würde also zwangsläufig härtere Karenzzeiten bedeuten. Es wäre auf jeden Fall ein Schritt gegen den Trend.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt! Fahren werde ich die A-Strecke allerdings nie wieder


----------



## Berrrnd (17. April 2014)

vielleicht wird dann ja auch eine strecke um 150 km angeboten.


----------



## mod31 (17. April 2014)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht ob eine härtere Strecke ohne Weiteres durchführbar ist. Zumindest nicht bei den jetzigen Karenzzeiten. Im Moment hat man etwa 16 Std Zeit für die A-Strecke. Und die sind schon grenzwertig was das Tageslicht angeht. Eine Härtere Strecke würde also zwangsläufig härtere Karenzzeiten bedeuten. Es wäre auf jeden Fall ein Schritt gegen den Trend.
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt! Fahren werde ich die A-Strecke allerdings nie wieder


 
Die Karenzzeiten können doch bleiben!
Macht man dann die Strecke härter...in welcher Form auch immer...erhöht sich halt die Ausfallquote, was ja auch gewollt ist
Ich finds gut!


----------



## Themar7 (17. April 2014)

Vieleicht werden es wieder 225km wie im Jahr 2001 und die Zeitlimits bleiben so wie sie sind!

siehe Link:
http://nyx.at/2radchaoten/show_h.php?eid=122[/QUOTE]


----------



## haschCube (15. Mai 2014)

hab den thunder burt hinten drauf.
den rocket ron vorn. 
wenns nass wird weiß ich nicht was ich hinten drauf machen soll.
bringt bei der strecke ein rocket ron hinten vorteile oder rutsch ich da mit egal was?
vorne lass ich auf jeden fall den rocket ron drauf
danke, harry


----------



## Peter88 (15. Mai 2014)

haschCube schrieb:


> hab den thunder burt hinten drauf.
> den rocket ron vorn.
> wenns nass wird weiß ich nicht was ich hinten drauf machen soll.
> bringt bei der strecke ein rocket ron hinten vorteile oder rutsch ich da mit egal was?
> ...


Es nervt


----------



## haschCube (15. Mai 2014)

ich weiß. hilft aber nix.
bin nervös und will auf alles vorbereitet sein
lg


----------



## Maracuja10 (15. Mai 2014)

Der Großteil der Strecke sind doch eh normale Forstwege mit etwas Schotter. Bei den paar Trail Passagen würd ich mir jetzt im Vorfeld nicht großartig Gedanken machen. Einfach das fahren, was du sonst auch drauf hast.

Lieber rausgehen und ne Runde trainieren ;-)


----------



## Saiver74 (16. Mai 2014)

Hi,

habe mir mal ein paar Rennen zur Vorbereitung rausgesucht, das wären:

übermorgen, 18.05 Vulkan Marathon in Schotten, 102 km / 2200 Hm
01.06 Tegernsee Marathon, 87 km / 3200 HM

und dann noch evtl. 

28.06 KitzAlpBike 
da bin ich mir aber noch nicht so sicher bzgl. der Streckenwahl, 60 km mit 3000 HM oder gar die Ultra Strecke mit 94 km und 4400 HM
Oder wäre die Ultra zuviel, 2 Wochen vor dem Salzkammergut? 

Was fahrt ihr so bis zum Rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haschCube (16. Mai 2014)

wir fahren am 31 mai in weilheim die mtb weltmeisterschaft mit.
12 stunden so als generalprobe.
mal schauen wie es ist, solange im sattel zu sitzen.
vielleicht sieht man sich
lg harry


----------



## mod31 (16. Mai 2014)

haschCube schrieb:


> wir fahren am 31 mai in weilheim die mtb weltmeisterschaft mit.
> 12 stunden so als generalprobe.
> lg harry


 
Mache ich genau so!
Wollte eigentlich auch 12h-Schnaittach fahren, weil das immer eine sehr feine Veranstaltung ist...aber ne Woche vor SKGT is mir das zu eng


----------



## Weuna (16. Mai 2014)

Saiver74 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mir mal ein paar Rennen zur Vorbereitung rausgesucht, das wären:
> 
> ...



Hi, bin letztes Jahr auch die Kitzalp Ultra und die Salzkammergut (B-Strecke) gefahren, ist kein Problem, in den zwei Wochen erholst Du Dich schon. Und die Kitzalp ist es wirklich wert, sehr schöne Strecke mMn., geht sich bei mir heuer aber leider nicht aus. Heuer fahr ich auch die A-Strecke, ich hab am 14.6. und 21.6. noch zwei Rennen, dann erstmal ein paar Tage Ruhe und dann Vorbereitung auf das Salzkammergut. Viel Glück und Spaß!


----------



## Saiver74 (3. Juni 2014)

Saiver74 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mir mal ein paar Rennen zur Vorbereitung rausgesucht, das wären:
> 
> ...



-Schotten lief nicht besonders, zu wenig gegessen und getrunken, hintenraus ziemlich platt gewesen.
-Tegernsee war schon besser, gut bis km 70, dann kamen die unbarmherzigen Anstiege 
6h 20min für Strecke D

kann man eigentlich sein Auto irgendwo an die Strecke stellen, Weißenbach in der Nähe vom AP3 würde sich hier doch sehr gut anbieten. Im Auto dann griffbereit Klamotten und Verpflegung zurecht legen, das sollte doch funktionieren?


----------



## scotty33 (6. Juni 2014)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Ich bin 2009 auf der Extremstrecke gestartet.
> Wenn du um 5.00 Uhr mitten im Gewitter losfährst, das hat schon was.
> Am Tag davor war es ca. 25 Grad warm, am Renntag wurde dann wegen Schneefalls abgebrochen. Ich habe in der ersten, schnellen Schotterabfahrt meine Finger kaum mehr gespürt, so dass das Bremsen reine Glücksache war.
> Nimm also lieber zuviel als zuwenig Klamotten mit, auch welche, die du vielleicht nicht direkt dem Sommer zuordnen würdest. Den gibt's im Salzkammergut doch sowieso nicht.
> ...



aaaauuuutschen, da war ich auch dabei. habe allerdings selbst eine halbe stunde vor rennabbruch aufgegeben. hatte danach noch 14 tage mit erfrierungen zu tun.


----------



## scotty33 (6. Juni 2014)

mod31 schrieb:


> Bin dort bisher 2mal die 211er gefahren. racing ralph und raceking, mit schlauch. keine panne gehabt...um die 2,0bar bei fetten 80kg



marco, du hast schlanke 80 kilo


----------



## Peter88 (11. Juni 2014)

Streckenplan ist online 
Unterschiede zu den Jahren davor ?


----------



## Maracuja10 (11. Juni 2014)

Ich seh da jetzt spontan keinen Unterschied zur A-Strecke vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## Suprarenin (11. Juni 2014)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Ich seh da jetzt spontan keinen Unterschied zur A-Strecke vom letzten Jahr.


Gut so. Im Falle einer härteren Strecke, hätte mein Ego lautstark einen zweiten Start auf der A-Strecke gefordert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (11. Juni 2014)

Soll doch angeblich erst 2015 kommen.

2013 war die strecke ja kürzer als die Jahre davor..


----------



## besos (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

muss ein paar Fragen zur Strecke A loswerden:

1. Muss man dieses Gemeinschaftsfrühstück um 4 Uhr in der Bäckerei mitnehmen? Wann geht Ihr denn so an den Start? Muss von Obertraun mit dem Shuttle anreisen und bin mir mit dem Zeitplan noch etwas im Unklaren. Ich denke zudem nicht, dass mir das Hotel so zeitig Frühstück macht.

2. Möchte ein paar Sachen an der Strecke deponieren. Vor Allem Klamotten zum Wechseln für den Notfall. Wo wäre der beste Platz dafür (ohne Begleitperson)? Die üblichen Dinge, Regenjacke usw. hab ich sowieso dabei. Laut Strecke wäre Weißenbach oder Görb dafür geeignet, weiß nur nicht, ob man da so einfach etwas deponieren kann.

3. Wie kann man sich während des Rennens an den Zeitlimits orientieren? Gibts irgendeine Durchschnitts km/h Angabe oder reicht das Höhenprofil mit den paar Zeitangaben aus? Weiß echt noch nicht, wie ich das einschätzen muss.

Langsam werde ich nervös 

Grüße, Besos


----------



## Suprarenin (19. Juni 2014)

Servus Besos,

zu 1.) wir hatten damals unseren Wirt wegen einem Frühstück angesprochen. Er war bereit uns Abends bevor er ins Bett ist Kaffee in einer Thermoskanne bzw Brötchen etc. vor die Zimmertür zu stellen. Da die Nacht von der Trophy kurz ist, war der Kaffee dementsprechend noch warm. Und um die Uhrzeit schmeckt sowieso jedes Brötchen komisch .

zu 2.) Ich hatte damals nichts deponiert und es ging wirklich auch ohne. Falls das Wetter wirklich extrem umschwenken sollte, bist du meistens eh bereits unterkühlt und nass bis du dein Depot erreichst. Bist du dann an eben jenem, retten dich auch keine trockene Klamotten mehr. Ich hatte damals eine hochwertige! Regenjacke und Thermoarmlinge im Trikot. Kannst dir noch überlegen ob du ein paar dieser Einweg-Gummihandschuhe einpackst (brauchen keinen Platz und halten die Finger unter deinen richtigen Handschuhen extrem warm!). Ansonsten sorgen die 7000 Höhenmeter dafür, dass dir über weite Teile sehr warm ist.
Wenn du trotz allem unbedingt etwas deponieren willst, würde ich einfach mal auf der Messer mit anderen Fahrern sprechen. Viele haben die Frau etc dabei. Vlt. unterstützen sie dich. Das Risiko deine Scahen nie wieder zu sehen ist auf jeden Fall groß.

zu 3.) Du musst etwa zwischen 13 und 14 km/h im Schnitt fahren wenn du das Rennen in der Karenzzeit schaffen willst. Nur ist das nicht so einfach umzusetzen. Die Berge wirst du mit dem Tempo vermutlich nicht hoch kommen. Und je nachdem wo du dich im Feld befindest, wirst du bergab auch einige Passagen tragen müssen (vor allem wenn es nass ist), weil eben alle vor dir das gleiche tun. Auf der Salzkammergut gibt es eine Enduro-Wertung. All diese "Enduro-Trails" musst du auch bergab. Mit steigender Ermüdung und evtl fehlender Technik können die richtig viel Zeit kosten! Ich hatte damals eigtl auch nur mit breiten Schotterabfahrten gerechnet als ich mir meine Taktik zurecht gelegt habe . 
Verrückt machen darfst du dich während dem Rennen trotzdem nicht. Es gilt wirklich penibel dein Tempo zu fahren und auf jeden Fall unter der anaeroben Schwelle zu bleiben. Egal wieviel du isst, du wirst vermutlich unterzuckern. Je besser du deine Reserven einteilst, desto weiter kommst du mit einem gemischten Zucker/Fett-Stoffwechsel. Auf gar keinen Fall solltest du zwischenzeitlich Druck machen! Eine ganz tückische Passage in dem Zusammenhang kommt vor dem Salzberg. Da geht es vorher erst flach um einen See. Viele fahren da im großen Blatt Vollgas. Ich würde dir raten auf dieser Passage eher die Beine "hochzulegen" und zu regenerieren. Das Rennen geht beim Salzberg erst richtig los (stellenweise mehr als 30% Steigung nach über 150km und 500hm). Erst wenn du da oben bist, kannst du mit deinen Kräften mehr oder weniger verschwenderisch umgehen. 
Wenn du im Training jedoch viele Einheiten über 100km im GA1-Bereich gemacht hast, sollte nichts schief gehen. Ich weiß bis heute noch nicht wie ich eigtl das Rennen durchstehen konnte. Irgendwann fährst du noch mit leerem Kopf und dir ist alles egal. Die Zieleinfahrt und die Menschen auf der Strecke werden dich jedoch für alles entschädigen!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Maracuja10 (19. Juni 2014)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Servus Besos,
> Eine ganz tückische Passage in dem Zusammenhang kommt vor dem Salzberg. Da geht es vorher erst flach um einen See. Viele fahren da im großen Blatt Vollgas. Ich würde dir raten auf dieser Passage eher die Beine "hochzulegen" und zu regenerieren. Das Rennen geht beim Salzberg erst richtig los (stellenweise mehr als 30% Steigung nach über 150km und 500hm). Erst wenn du da oben bist, kannst du mit deinen Kräften mehr oder weniger verschwenderisch umgehen.



Gerade das würde ich unterschreiben. 
Den Fehler hab ich auch gemacht


----------



## geronet (19. Juni 2014)

Die wenigsten sind den Salzberg wirklich "gefahren" im oberen Teil. Ist grade so machbar mit 22/34


----------



## powderJO (19. Juni 2014)

ich bin den salzberg auch gefahren - schieben wäre aber genau so schnell gewesen. ein depot bei weißenbach kann man direkt an der labe einrichten - einfach am tag vorher vorbeifahren, nett fragen bei den helfern, die die labe einrichten und beutel hinterlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## besos (20. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Diesen steilen Zacken im Höhenprofil, vermutlich dier angesprochene Stelle, hab ich mir schon ein paar mal angesehen. Ich bin zwar nicht einer, der schnell aufgibt, wenn's steil wird, aber ich werde da vermutlich ein paar Meter schieben.
Die große Sorge ist natürlich das Wetter und die Temperatur. Deswegen wären da ein paar trockene Sachen nicht verkehrt, falls die mitgeführten nicht mehr trocknen wollen. Das mit der Labestation in Weißenbach hört sich gut an. Werd da mal fragen.

Viel Erfolg,

Besos


----------



## haschCube (8. Juli 2014)

ich freu mich schon auf samstag. 
bleibts gsund, dann seh mer uns am start
lg harry


----------



## ck-master (8. Juli 2014)

Ich mich auch.
Die Wettervorhersage trübt meine Freude allerdings ein wenig


----------



## deathmetal (8. Juli 2014)

ck-master schrieb:


> Ich mich auch.
> Die Wettervorhersage trübt meine Freude allerdings ein wenig



Die Vorhersage wird aber schon seit letzer Woche immer besser. Wenn wir alle brav sind, dann wirds schon


----------



## Steffen89 (9. Juli 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Die Vorhersage wird aber schon seit letzer Woche immer besser. Wenn wir alle brav sind, dann wirds schon



Hoffen wir´s mal! Morgen früh um 7:00 Uhr geht´s los Richtung Bad Goisern!


----------



## crash_bumm_bang (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich fahre die 120er Runde, reise alleine an.  
Falls jemand das gleiche Schicksal teilt könnte man sich a vor Ort zusammenfinden.
Telefonnummer gerne per PN.

Grüße Claus


----------



## Nepumuk72 (9. Juli 2014)

ck-master schrieb:


> Ich mich auch.
> Die Wettervorhersage trübt meine Freude allerdings ein wenig



Warum? Wetter.at sagt, dass es trocken bleiben soll, bei 22° im Tal. Das ist doch voll ok. Wenn's dabei bleibt fahre ich kurz/kurz und nehme nur eine dünne Windjacke für die Abfahrten mit. Freue mich schon total auf die B-Strecke (1. Mal).


----------



## crash_bumm_bang (13. Juli 2014)

Wetter.at, der war gut  
egal, ich war nur nicht ganz sicher mit der Kleiderwahl  
Freitag 1h Schlange stehen für einen unnötigen "Bike Check", doch nur der Statistik wegen 
Kurz nach dem Start gab es direkt vor mir einen größeren Sturz, bin da gerade noch vorbei gekommen.
Irgendwie hat es mir trotz viel Nass dann doch noch richtig Spass gemacht, nächstes Jahr gerne wieder


----------



## GlockeGT (13. Juli 2014)

Wetter war echt genial Und der bikecheck hat bei uns am Freitag vormittag keine 10 min gedauert. (3 Bikes) zeitiges kommen sichert gute Plätze


----------



## besos (14. Juli 2014)

Wetter genial? Naja, zumindest versöhnlich  ab der Hälfte der großen Runde. Was für ein Schlammassel. War dennoch ne super Stimmung an der Strecke, auch am Vormittag. Klasse wenn einem die Labehelfer auch noch die Brille putzen. Das hat motiviert sich durchzubeißen und es hat sich gelohnt . Hammer, wenn man schon nach 4 Std denkt ob man weitermachen soll und man dann insgesamt knapp 15 Std durchhält.
Der Bikecheck war zwar nervig, ging aber dann doch vorüber. Schade nur, dass einige Teilnehmer meinen einen Freibrief für die Müllentsorgung auf freier Strecke haben. Da wurden offensichtlich Schläuche, Trinkflaschen, Kartuschen usw an den letzten Anstiegen entsorgt um leichter zu sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naishy (17. Juli 2014)

War wiedermal "Hammer" und geile Stimmung bis zum Schluss.


----------



## mod31 (18. Juli 2014)

Hab mal nen bissel was dazu geschrieben:
http://www.prowell-germany.com/rennberichte/481-salzkammergut-trophy-a-distanz-marco


----------



## EDA (9. Juli 2018)

Ich krame mal das alte Thema raus:
Ich fahre dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal die Salzkammergut-Trophy (A-Strecke). 
Ich würde gerne ein Depot mit Gels/ Riegeln/ Werkzeug etc. am Abend vor dem Start so bei der Hälfte anlegen. 
Wie sollte ich am besten vorgehen?
Ist Görb habe ich bei km 130 entdeckt. Ist dort auch eine Verpflegung? Kann ich da ein Paket einfach am Abend vorher abgeben/ablegen? Ist es dann am nächsten Tag noch da?


----------



## gewichtheber (9. Juli 2018)

Du kannst auf der Karte die Verpflegungen sehen. Frag beim Veranstalter nach, ob du den Leuten von der Verpflegung was mitgeben kannst. Am Abend vorher Dinge zu deponieren und sich drauf zu verlassen, dass sie am nächsten Tag noch da sind...könnte in die Hose gehen.


----------



## geronet (9. Juli 2018)

Am besten am Tag vorher die Gegend Erkundschaften und/oder Anwohner fragen, ob man sein Auto hinstellen kann. Nur den Autoschlüssel nicht vergessen


----------



## EDA (9. Juli 2018)

Gute Idee! Wie ist die Parkplatzsituation im allgemeinen? Wo am besten parken?


----------



## MB-Biker (10. Juli 2018)

Ich habe bei meinen Teilnahmen immer am Vortag an 2-3 Punkten Gels in der Landschaft deponiert. Diese waren auch immer am Renntag noch an Ort und Stelle. Dies werde ich auch dieses Jahr wieder so machen.

Parken ist kein Problem. Die möglichen Parkplätze kannst Du hier sehen:

http://www.salzkammergut-trophy.at/strecken-pid177 und danach den Ortsplan downloaden.

Ich wünsche allen stramme Waden!


----------



## EDA (10. Juli 2018)

Welche Stellen sind günstig für Depots?


----------



## MB-Biker (10. Juli 2018)

Ich werde vermutlich 3 Depots einrichten:

1. auf der Geraden am Fluss/Bach irgendwo zwischen AP3 + AP4
2. irgendwo in der Nähe von AP6
3. im Aufstieg des legendären Salzbergs nach AP7

Die Gels verpacke ich in Plastikbeutel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## besos (10. Juli 2018)

Hatte seinerzeit die gleichen Überlegungen. Vor Allem ein Klamottendepot. Letztlich habe ich es nicht gebraucht. Versorgung war bestens. Hatte die erste Hälfte alles angezogen (Regen ). Ab 2. Hälfte bei einem Verpflegungspunkt alles unnötige abgeben (Sonne ). Bekommt man dann im Ziel wieder. 

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## MB-Biker (11. Juli 2018)

Klamotten deponiere ich keine, nur Gels. Den Rest auf Mann. Das Wetter scheint uns dieses Mal ausnahmsweise gnädig zu sein. Allen ein erfolgreiches Rennen!


----------



## EDA (11. Juli 2018)

Also ich habe gesehen, dass seit heute Gewitter und leichter Regen gemeldet ist.


----------



## MBBIKE (11. Juli 2018)

Wetter bei ZAMG (Zentralanstalt für Meteorologie und Geodynamik:

https://www.zamg.ac.at/cms/de/wetter/wetter-oesterreich/salzburg/trend1


----------



## rhoen-biker (12. Juli 2018)

Hoffen wir das das Wetter gut wird.

Ich bin in der glückliche Situation 2 Betreuer dabei zu haben, diese deponiere ich einfach an den Assitenzpunkten =)


----------



## EDA (12. Juli 2018)

Ich habe habe nun netterweise auch einen Betreuer - ich rechne mit Regen am Nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasMatze (13. Juli 2018)

Viel Erfolg allen die starten... falls ihr vor Ort irgendwo schonmal das Datum für 2019 in Erfahrung bringen könnt... immer her damit!


----------



## Eoft (13. Juli 2018)

Servus 12 -14 Juli 2019


----------



## Stoffel.Dresden (16. Juli 2018)

Wetter war ja ganz gut - für meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu gut. Bei Sonne und 28° den Salzberg hochkrebsen war irgendwie hart.


----------



## EDA (16. Juli 2018)

Sehe ich genauso! War das hart. Aber natürlich besser so als bei Regen.


----------



## marocche (16. Juli 2018)

Mit ein wenig emotionalem Abstand kann ich für die Trophy-Strecke A mal mein persönliches Fazit ziehen.

Organisation, Streckenverlauf, Panorama, Streckenbeschilderung, Warnhinweise, Streckenposten, Sanitätsposten, Hilfsbereitschaft, Freundlichkeit, Zuschauer, Teilnehmer, Stimmung, Start/-Zielbereich, Fahrerlager, Expo, Ambiente,… sind überragend und auf Top-Niveau.

Was aber gar nicht geht ist die Qualität der Verpflegung auf der Strecke. Diese fällt dramatisch aus dem Gesamtrahmen. Auf der A-Strecke würde ich, vorsichtig geschätzt über 13h, mit einem Verbrauch von 9000-10000 kCal rechnen. Salamiwürfel, Käsewürfel, saure Gurken, Wassermelonen, Bananen, trockener Bröselkuchen, … sind in keinster Weise auch nur annähernd eine sinnvolle Ernährung bei derartigen körperlichen Belastungen und völlig unzureichend zur Deckung des Energiebedarfs. Hier wird wohl auch  kräftig durch die Teilnehmer in Eigenregie zugefüttert. Gut zu erkennen an den mit Geltüten übersäten Wegen am Anfang jeder Feedzone. Für mich gibt es dafür 2 Erklärungsansätze. 1.:  Der Veranstalter weiß es nicht besser. Hier könnten ja mal frühere Sieger und auch dem Veranstalter sicherlich bekannte Langstreckenikonen zu Rate gezogen werden. Oder 2.: Die Prioritäten im Veranstaltungsbudget sind da deutlich in andere Bereiche verschoben.
Bei einmal Hölle und zurück will (und muss) ich mich voll auf meine maximale körperliche u. mentale Leistungsfähigkeit konzentrieren und habe keine Lust, mich auch noch mit der qualitativ mangelhaften Verpflegung rumzuschlagen. Aus sportlicher Sichtweise macht für mich hier eine weitere Teilnahme keinen Sinn.


----------



## EDA (16. Juli 2018)

Muss ich zustimmen. Ich hatte das allerdings geahnt und die komplette Verpflegung dabei. Man könnte gerade auf den letzten 60 km extra Verpflegung für die Fahrer der A Strecke anbieten. Nervig waren auch die vielen langsamen Fahrer der B Strecke. Teilweise war es echt voll. Den Salzberg haben viele beispielsweise hochgeschoben.


----------



## MB-Biker (17. Juli 2018)

Leider muss ich auch zustimmen. Zum Glück hatte ich genügend Gels dabei und deponiert. Ausser Bananen und Salz gab es nichts Sportlergerechtes. Auch hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das ISO-Getränk recht "dünn" angemischt war. Der Rest war TOP!


----------



## besos (17. Juli 2018)

Salami ist wirklich heftig. Hatte mich hinreisen lassen und dann stundenlang Magenschmerzen. Denke zumindest dass es die war.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Juli 2018)

Verpflegung ist da schon armselig, steht aber so in der Ausschreibung bzw auf der Homepage. Muss man sich dann darauf einstellen. Habe mir letztes Jahr den ganzen Rahmen mit Gels zugepflastert. Dieses Jahr dann, um noch etwas Gewicht zu sparen, mehr auf Pulver gesetzt. Hat gut geklappt, v.a. weil sie ja wenigstens Wasserflaschen reichen. Musste bei den VPs nicht mal richtig anhalten, konnte das im Fahren mit dem Pulver regeln.

Trikottaschen waren auch noch voll. Bin so auf gut 80 g KH/h gekommen.






und so letztes Jahr, da ist die Optik natürlich "cleaner" dieses Jahr. scheint ja wichtig zu sein heutzutage


----------



## EDA (17. Juli 2018)

Sind das 10 Gels + noch welche in der Trikottasche. So viel muss man doch nicht wirklich essen. Ich nehme je Stunde eines der Sponser-Gels zu mir- Das dürfte 50g Kohlenhydrate entsprechen. Mehr Gels zu essen als der Körper verwertet ist riskantes Spiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geronet (17. Juli 2018)

Das sind mal wirklich viele Gels..

Bei meiner letzten Teilnahme 2016 hatte ich das Auto in Weißenbach stehen, da kommt man dreimal vorbei (jetzt nicht mehr nach der Streckenänderung ohne den geilen Trail) und Mittags ne ganze Portion Nudelsalat gefuttert + Flaschen getauscht. Währendessen haben mich zwar ca. 20 A-Fahrer überholt, aber die standen später wieder an den Stationen wo ich einfach vorbeifahren konnte


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Juli 2018)

Hier dann mein Rennbericht im RT Unterforum: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rennberichte-2018.863696/page-3#post-15384261


----------



## geronet (18. Juli 2018)

Was wäre denn eine renngerechte Verpflegung? Vielleicht sollte man mal eine Email schreiben..
Und seit wann gibt es Startblöcke auf der A?


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Juli 2018)

meines Wissens nach schon immer, wird aber in der Ausschreibung nicht angegeben. Hängt von der Vorjahresplatzierung ab (keine Ahnung, aber vermute mal so Top 50). Nennen das auch nicht Startblock, sonder "pre-start" Bereich.

Hier aus der Email:

________________________________________________________________
*Information Pre-Start*

.....

Für die Top Fahrer gibt es auf allen Strecken einen “Pre-Start Bereich”. Alle gesetzten Fahrer, die am Beginn des ersten Startblockes stehen wollen, müssen sich 15-20 Minuten vor dem Start in dieser Zone einfinden! 

Für alle Strecken mit Start in Bad Goisern (A, B, E, F, G) ist der Pre-Start Bereich bei der Raiffeisenbank festgelegt. (Link zum Foto)

.....
________________________________________________________________


----------



## MB-Biker (19. Juli 2018)

Es gab keine Startblöcke auf der A-Strecke. Die besten 50 durften zuvorderst einstehen.


----------

